# [RISORSE] Una raccolta dei topic per ppc

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco qua una lista di topic riguardanti all'architettura ppc:

ibook ne vale la pena?

x86 o powerpc?

Linux x86 non é come Linux PPC in fatto di software...

Configurazione ibook 1

Configurazione ibook 2

Configurazione ibook G3

Powerbook configurazione

yaboot 1

yaboot 2

yaboot 3

Gentoo su ppc domande 1

Gentoo su ppc domande 2

Gentoo su g5

Distcc e cross-compiling

Distcc

Partizionamento

Alsa

Suono

Speaker ibook

Airport extreme

Scaling cpu freq

Usare ~ppc

Se avete critiche o topic da aggiungere che mi sono dimenticato fatemi sapere.

PS: ho tralasciato tutti i topic riguardanti a problemi di compilazioni di applicazioni.

----------

## silian87

Eccezionale, come sempre!!!!!!    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Se trovo altri topic te lo faro' sapere subito!

----------

## kaio

FAQ Award!!!!

P.S. Finalmente ho xorg + xfce4 funzionante sul mio Pb Alu!!!!!! G.O.D.U.R.I.A.

----------

## silian87

Si, in effetti ho notato con piacere che senza mettere Xfree-4.3.99-902 o quel cavolo che e', basta mettere Xorg (che ti emerge gia' come dipendenza predefinita) , e tutto funzia alla grande. 

Ma se Xorg e' un fork dell'ultima versione di Xfree che e' dischiarata instabile, perche' lui e' stabile?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ma se Xorg e' un fork dell'ultima versione di Xfree che e' dischiarata instabile, perche' lui e' stabile?

 

Infatti neanche xorg viene dato stabile

```
*  x11-base/xorg-x11 [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 6.7.0

      Latest version installed: 6.7.0

      Size of downloaded files: 71,900 kB

      Homepage:    http://freedesktop.org/XOrg

      Description: An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation
```

PS: sarebbe stato utile questa discussione nel altro topic

----------

## silian87

ora capisco... e' stabile per ppc ma non per x86... ~x86 ma ppc!

Strano che un pacchetto abbia questa caratteristica, di solito e' il contrario!

Comunque xfree-4.3.99..... non era stabile per ppc e neanche per x86. Vuol dire che hanno cambiato anche qualc'osa

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Infatti neanche xorg viene dato stabile ...
> 
> 

 

Io ho provato a emergerlo con questo risultato.

Poi ho dovuto (credo di essere stato costretto) ricompilare il sistema da zero con l'opzione -fPIC nelle USE flags.

Adesso osservo ancora delle disfunzioni che non capisco con i terminali e i font. Ma ho ancora un po' troppa confusione in testa per provare a descriverle.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: sarebbe stato utile questa discussione nel altro topic

 

a quale topic ti riferisci?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

sticky?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> sticky?

 

No penso che lo aggiungero' ai post utilissimi se no ci ritroviamo con degli sticky "inutili"

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> No penso che lo aggiungero' ai post utilissimi se no ci ritroviamo con degli sticky "inutili"

 

Ehm, l'ho già aggiunto non appena l'ho visto  :Very Happy: 

----------

